# What is the Correct CPT Simple Wound Repair to the temple?



## chief1kee (Aug 4, 2011)

What is the Correct CPT Simple Wound Repair to the temple?   Is the temple area considered the scalp or the face?  Of course this would change which CPT to use, 12001 or 12011.  Please provide a reference if possible to justify your answer, so I can use it in training.  This is similar to the question of the forhead, which I code as the face, 12011.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 11, 2011)

*Scalp vs face*

If the area is typically covered by hair follicles (even if the patient is now bald), then it's scalp.  Otherwise it's face. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## DCoburn (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree it should be coded to CPT 12001 (scalp) due to the definition of the "temple" is:  Region of the head in front and above each ear. Also if you look at the definition of scalp; it states: Skin covering the head, not including the face.

DC


----------

